# Baby Citronella not Moving or eating!!!!!!



## ricky2424 (Aug 31, 2010)

I Picked up 2 baby citronellas 2 days ago they are about 2 months OOW and they had been feeding fine but this morning one of them is not eating or not moving at all.... So wat can I do I really want to save it


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't panic just yet, it has only been 2 days. They're still acclimating. If it's not eating after 5, then one may have reason to worry. Are they in a quarantine tank? Have you done fecals? Provide as many details as you can if you think there is something wrong, no one can diagnose a problem when you just say "it won't eat."


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

whats your temps?


----------



## ricky2424 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mitch said:


> I wouldn't panic just yet, it has only been 2 days. They're still acclimating. If it's not eating after 5, then one may have reason to worry. Are they in a quarantine tank? Have you done fecals? Provide as many details as you can if you think there is something wrong, no one can diagnose a problem when you just say "it won't eat."


Sadly it did Die on me yestarday morning....but the other one seems to be doing fine thamks for your advice


----------

